# R35 Rear Brake pads.



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi,
just discovered I need these as well...
preferably Ferodo DS2500 so as to match the fronts, but will consider something else fairly equal in performance

thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Can be bought on eBay under £200


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks


----------

